# Canabalize Current Dell XPS 400 for new computer



## Cloud_Golf (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd really like your advice on a new build! The First Lady will probably give me a budget of only $1K. I am in Calif/USA. I would like to have a system that is fast...no waiting around for stuff to open up. I do a lot of video editing/creating (Pinnacle Software).  I'll probably want to upgrade to Windows 7 or Vista. I would like to use whatever components that are feasible from my old system. I have a keyboard/mouse, monitor and sound system already. My Dell XPS 400 has USB or M/B problems and not really wanting to fix it unless it is an easy/cheap fix. The following is a list of what it came with...
(I actually upgraded the memory from 2GB to 4GB as well)

System Type: XPS/Dimension 400/9150 
Ship Date: 3/11/2006 
Dell IBU: Americas 



Quantity Parts # Part Description 

0 149DF INFORMATION..., PREPARATION MATERIAL..., DEVIATION..., PRECISION WORKSTATION..., INCREASE..., #2 
1 TF810 Processor, 80551, Pentium D Smithfield For Desktops, 830 3.0, BO, Server, Server Chassis 
1 N8507 Modem, V.92, DataFax, Internal Sonny, Lead Free, DELL AMERICAS ORGANIZATION... 
1 C6173 Assembly, Cable, AUDIO, 10P Front, MATRIX,SMITH,MINI TOWER... 
1 P7665 Card, Multi-media Audio, 1394, SB0358 
1 CF093 Kit, Speaker, 120V, A525, Lead Free, Zylux Corporation, Dell Americas Organization 
1 ND504 Assembly, DVD+/-RW..., 16X, IDE Hitachi LG Data Storage, CHASSIS 2005... 
1 X8579 Assembly, Digital Video Disk Drive, 16X, Half Height, Sony, 05 Lead Free 
1 MG229 Card, Graphic, 256, 6800, HMGA11B 
1 T9219 Assembly, Cable, Serial ATA 700MM, Tank 
1 YD586 Hard Drive, 160GB, S2, 7.2K, 8M Lead Free, Samsung 
1 YD586 Hard Drive, 160GB, S2, 7.2K, 8M Lead Free, Samsung 
1 KD104 Assembly, Flash Storage Device Universal Serial Bus, Reader Half Height, TEAC..., CHASSIS 2005... 
1 R6401 Assembly, Cable, FLEX-BAY Dimension, MATRIX,SMITH,MINI TOWER... 
1 CD940 Kit, Software, Wordperfect, 12 PLUS-TRIAL 
1 YG680 KIT..., Software, Norton Internet Security, 2006, 15MO, English 
4 F6761 Dual In-Line Memory Module, 512533M, 64X64, 8, 240, 1RX8 
1 T6130 Display, Flat Panel Display, 20WDual Voltage, 2005FPW, Midnight
Gray, DELL AMERICAS ORGANIZATION... Dell UltraSharp 2005FPW Grey 20.1" LCD Monitor 20.1", 1680x1050, 16ms, DVI, PC/Mac - MPN: T6130 

Let me know if I have confused you with my mumbo-jumbo? I really appreciate your help/advice in advance!
Mike


----------



## bomberboysk (Jul 14, 2009)

Are those the specs of your current computer?I dont really see anything worth keeping except maybe the hdd's, but even then they are older and slower. Although the keyboard/mouse/speakers/display you currently have would probably be fine.


----------



## daisymtc (Jul 14, 2009)

Build a new tower...

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674

GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128392

SPARKLE SXX275896D3-VP GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187073

G.SKILL Trident 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231259

Western Digital Caviar Black WD7501AALS 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136283

Sony Optiarc DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model AD-7241S-0B LightScribe Support - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118032

CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power ... - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

Antec Three Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium SP1 64-bit for System Builders w/ Tech Guarantee - OEM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116677


----------



## oregon (Jul 14, 2009)

If you don't game, why not just upgrade to a quad core and maybe add some new RAM? I'm assuming your MB would support it, since it already supports Pentium D.


----------



## ScOuT (Jul 14, 2009)

oregon said:


> If you don't game, why not just upgrade to a quad core and maybe add some new RAM? I'm assuming your MB would support it, since it already supports Pentium D.



I also have a Dell XPS 400, I am very experienced with this machine. I have been messing around with it for years. 

Even though it supports Pentium D LGA 775 processors...it will NOT support a Quad Core. The fastest processor you can get is a Pentium D 960 @ 3.6GHz. The problem is finding one of these 960 chips for a decent price. The priceerformance upgrade would be a waste

The Dell XPS is a BTX form factor computer which makes it very difficult to upgrade some parts. If you are having motherboard problems...you would be better off in the long run to build a new one

*Thins to keep from the Dell*
- keyboard
- mouse
- monitor
- sound system
- RAM (4 x 1GB or 2 x 2GB?)
- CD/DVD drive (you have IDE now...can still be used unless you want SATA)

*Things you will need for new computer*
daisymtc picked some good parts.



daisymtc said:


> Build a new tower...
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor Model HDZ955FBGIBOX - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103674
> ...



Here are my recommendations...

The GTX 275 is a huge overkill if you do not really game. You can get a nice graphics card for half that price that will perform very well. The power consumption of the GTS 250 will be much lower also.

eVGA GTS 250 for $143
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130469

That computer will absolutely tear through Pinnacle Software You will be speechless the first time you run a large file. It will be fast


----------



## daisymtc (Jul 14, 2009)

ScOuT said:


> I also have a Dell XPS 400, I am very experienced with this machine. I have been messing around with it for years.
> 
> Even though it supports Pentium D LGA 775 processors...it will NOT support a Quad Core. The fastest processor you can get is a Pentium D 960 @ 3.6GHz. The problem is finding one of these 960 chips for a decent price. The priceerformance upgrade would be a waste
> 
> ...



I first though was GTS 250 as well. But with a GTX 275, the set up is around $930, why not?


----------



## Cloud_Golf (Jul 14, 2009)

daisymtc said:


> I first though was GTS 250 as well. But with a GTX 275, the set up is around $930, why not?



You said you were very experienced w/the Dell XPS 400?  Maybe you might be able to help me w/mine.  I recently experienced a "keyboard failure" at start up.  I can't use my keyboard or any other keyboard/mouse for that matter.  It seems the USB ports (all of them) are not working.  Some folks on this site had me do some procedures that haven't worked for me.  I also had someone tell me that my power supply might be going bad.  Have you found this problem with your machine and if so, what did you do to resolve?  Your hlep is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## Cloud_Golf (Jul 14, 2009)

ScOuT said:


> I also have a Dell XPS 400, I am very experienced with this machine. I have been messing around with it for years.
> 
> Even though it supports Pentium D LGA 775 processors...it will NOT support a Quad Core. The fastest processor you can get is a Pentium D 960 @ 3.6GHz. The problem is finding one of these 960 chips for a decent price. The priceerformance upgrade would be a waste
> 
> ...



You said you were very experienced w/the Dell XPS 400? Maybe you might be able to help me w/mine. I recently experienced a "keyboard failure" at start up. I can't use my keyboard or any other keyboard/mouse for that matter. It seems the USB ports (all of them) are not working. Some folks on this site had me do some procedures that haven't worked for me. I also had someone tell me that my power supply might be going bad. Have you found this problem with your machine and if so, what did you do to resolve? Your hlep is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------

